

Unlimited details, the end of polygon based graphics ? - chmike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-ATtrImCx4

======
Kliment
Dupe. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1179970>

------
chmike
Here is another link with a little bit more info.
[http://www.somedude.net/gamemonkey/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&...](http://www.somedude.net/gamemonkey/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=419)

------
cawas
How can I look for dupes before posting?

